# Underground marijuana operation uncovered



## FruityBud (Jul 16, 2008)

SILVER SPRINGS - Capt. Lee Sullivan of the Multi-Agency Drug Enforcement Team has busted too many grow houses to count. But he had never seen one like the operation drug agents uncovered on Tuesday afternoon.

Acting on an anonymous tip, the agency uncovered an underground grow house at 13595 N.E. First Street Road, according to a law enforcement news release.

Michael Klopp, 61, had reportedly buried a container, the kind that would typically go on the back of a semi-truck, behind his home and placed an identical container as a shed on top of it.

&#8220;He buried it with a backhoe and dug a tunnel down to it,&#8221; Sullivan said Wednesday. &#8220;He had a one-ton scale and some hay that cover the hatch up.&#8221;

Drug agents found the entry way in the shed behind Klopp&#8217;s home. Then they reportedly found 90 marijuana plants in various stages of hydroponic growth inside the container.

&#8220;The agents were looking for indicators, and the scale and the hay stood out to them,&#8221; Sullivan said. &#8220;It didn&#8217;t make sense to have a one-top scale with bales of hay on it.

 &#8220;I&#8217;d never seen anything like this. This is a first.&#8221;

Klopp was taken to the Marion County Jail and charged with cultivating marijuana and possessing marijuana with the intent of distributing it. He was released on $15,000 bond.

View Pictures: *hxxp://tinyurl.com/57x7yu*
View Video Tour: *hxxp://tinyurl.com/5jcxb3*


----------



## camcam (Jul 16, 2008)

I want one...


----------



## bznuts (Jul 16, 2008)

sounds like a good idea. wonder how he got caught...


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 16, 2008)

Some dumb hater snitch probably.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 16, 2008)

snitches i bet,   why is there a snitches around? I remeber one guy s daugther bribe her dad to grow some for her or she will call cops,  thats dumb
and love hurts  man!!

remeber this if you feel threated or gonna be snitch,  move ur plants  hide it out of your home,  and be full guts and show your explaination of the trust of circle and say I dont grow it no more  but keep it yourself! only yourself!


----------



## Tater (Jul 16, 2008)

It says anonymous tip.  This is how a lot of gang related grow ops function.  Hard to find what you can't see.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice.. Should have built a green house on top of it.. When he wasn't there just cover the lid with dirt. All lost cuz he told some fool. I've had this idea for years! I have the perfect plan for it.. I'm just not stupid or greedy.. I wont' tell or sell..


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 16, 2008)

&#8220;The agents were looking for indicators, and the scale and the hay stood out to them,&#8221; Sullivan said. &#8220;It didn&#8217;t make sense to have a one-top scale with bales of hay on it.


i weigh my hay by the ounce like anyone else! 1 ton = 32,00 oz. who wouldnt weigh hay by the ton


----------



## Megatron (Jul 16, 2008)

I weigh my pot by the ton! LOL I wish!!


----------



## Megatron (Jul 16, 2008)

Btw. Don't tell me that the cops are going to be using that scale as evidence of intent to sell  (i can't get away from this thread)


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn.

He stole my idea...


----------



## FruityBud (Jul 16, 2008)

I just added a video tour of the inside, link is at the bottom of the news story.


----------

